# Openning Day Bliss



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well first let me say that I don't care if parts of this post tick people off but I am the kind of person to call a spade a spade so here it goes.

Woke up and my spine was killing me. So bad almost stayed home but you only live once so I pressed. Had two fields to choose from. Decided not to go to one of them since there was two other guys and a kid watching it last night. It was holding ducks and about 200 or so honks. I figured I would let them have a chance at getting some birds. Went to my other field which was posted (I have permission). 0630 comes around and I go park the truck. Get back and decide I better put the pea shoots on my blind. Well one of the locking clips was missing. So I had to take the bungee cord hook and run it through the hole. It worked fine. Anway I see 3 other parties go across the street. There is a pond over there that was stacked and I do mean stacked with 1,000 plus ducks. Probably more but I will keep the number low. Nothing like hearing the hole roost take off in the dark. IDIOTS!!! So then at 0653 the shooting begins. Shooting time is at 0705. I guess some out there lack the skill to do it the legal way. I guess it is really that hard to set some decoys out in a feeding place, call the birds and shoot them the legit way. I had in total 5 or 6 parties around me and ALL of them shot early. I can see maybe a minute early. But almost 15 minutes. uke: Must be some hungry MFs out there. So to say I was less then impressed with the residents of this town (not Minot) would be a major understatement.

So I had all the ducks I had scouted out tornadoing over me way too early. They ended up just getting high and leaving town. Probably in SODAK by now.

I did see big numbers of honks. Could have limited numerous times. Had many birds on the ground but I was looking for bands. Thought I saw one but I hesitated and did not shoot. About 0820 I decided to take my 3 geese as the birds were V ing up and heading out. Got 3 lessors and a green head. Could have shot a lot more ducks but it was hard to pick out drakes so I passed on them. Did not want to take the chance.

I can't believe I am going to go here but here it goes. All I have heard is how NRs shoot all the roosts and come into the field at 10 minutes before shooting, break the rules and and blah blah blah. Well Kettle it looks like that Pot is black too. It is obvious that some Res are just as guilty and judgeing by the percent of it this morning I would say a lot are guilty.

So in closing if any of you rule breakers are that hungry give me a call and I will take ya to dinner. I also invite you to come a long on a hunt. I will teach you the right way and the ethical way. What a disgusting display of ethics!!!

:******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:

Till tommorrow!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

There are bad apples everywhere. Thank you for being above it all. I can't wait to hunt your state in 43 weeks... :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Welcome to the wonderful world of sport hunting, you need more referees in your sport I guess. Thats the big reason I don't like being called a sportsman, I don't hunt like that. It's so much more important than a sport. I am willing to give equal opportunity to all predators out there, even the two legged ones. :sniper:

Crap PorkChop I didn't even get out I had to do some stuff to get ready for next year's riding season allready. I plan to smack some quacks tommorrow tho. Wish a better day tommorrow for ya.

The serenity is gone for the next couple weekends so you kinda have to just play your own game and so will every body else. Good Luck... how about a fighter jet ride????


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

A fighter jet ride would be great! Definitely a great time!!! Hopefully those guys will be smarter as I did may the RAP call and the luckily the warden was not very far away. One group denied it and I guess the other one was over their limit in hens...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

good for you...one more step in the right direction. By God and PorkChop somebody learned to respect the next mans opportunity at least.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Maybe now you'll have an open mind about N/R's!!! Only a few can ruin it for us all!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

PC, don't wanna be that guy, but shooting before legal hours isn't as bad as you make it seem. Ya it is against the law, and ya you cannot make a species call whatsoever, but it gets way worse than that. Just wait till you see somebody shooting out a window on the highway or driving in a crp field trying to chase deer.

This is your first season in ND, if I'm not mistaken. After 4-5 years you can tell me all the illegal stuff you've seen, and I won't be surprised one bit.

My favorite is the guy who shoots slugs at snow geese on a 4 lane highway.

I don't condone shooting before legal hours, but the NDGF has more serious problems to deal with. POACHING!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

Damn, now that's wrong!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

PC i feel for ya. that type of hunting is common place where we hunt in MN. i completely understand how frustrated you are.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

The only thing I've had a problem with in my couple years of hunting is the people who go down the rural roads and drive into the field to check crp. Not only do they cover way more ground, they do it in a heated truck. Unless you are handicap, you better be walking and freezing you a$$ off if I have to. :******:

Saw about 10 good crp fields and large tree patches this year that had been driven through or around before I even had a chance to walk it.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Shooting before legal hours is poaching!! :evil:

I saw the exact same thing last year on resident opener, so I don't think you are off base with this. In fact, the guys that I heard shooting opened their season up a good 35 minutes early if I remember right and were undoubtedly shooting 'em as they swam into their spread. Don't kid yourself, there are bad residents out there as well as bad non-residents. :eyeroll: Both of 'em need a good pimp slappin'.


----------

